# New Tombstones



## Fright Yard (Jul 12, 2006)

I've been working on these to add to the cemetery for this year.


----------



## Fright Yard (Jul 12, 2006)




----------



## Fright Yard (Jul 12, 2006)




----------



## Fright Yard (Jul 12, 2006)

I didn't worry too much about detail on these, most of them will be put inthe background areas, and as fill ins for my graveyard. I'll post the rest when they're done, I did 2 more foam coffins and 6 more stones.


----------



## The-Haunter (Sep 24, 2009)

Love the snail


----------



## Fright Yard (Jul 12, 2006)

thanx! He's going in my pet area of the graveyard, so far I have one for a fish, frog, cat, skunk, pig, Zero (from NMBC), racoon, bird and a couple of others.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Pretty damn cool!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The pet ones are so cute - and original, too!


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

LMAO. I love the animal ones. So funny. And I agree, very original. Nice job on the tombstones. They will look great in your haunt.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

You have been busy, very nice. I like the dirty bird.I hadn't seen the animals before.


----------



## susan from creepy hollow (Jun 17, 2007)

very cool tombstones!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

These are a lot of fun! Great job!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Great job they look very nice and very original, i like them all.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Those are fun tombstones. I like the blucky skull a lot. I need to dress mine up some.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

great job! you have been busy!! Love 'speedy'!! Hilarious!!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Very fun, nice job!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Good stuff


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Great looking stones. One of my projects for next year is grave stones. Did you work on these over several months? You sure have alot.


----------



## Fright Yard (Jul 12, 2006)

I knocked out 15 this past month, doing a little bit at night when I could, I'm using a versi-tool for carving out the details and lettering which males it really easy to do. The thing that takes the longest is to paint all of the detailing and lettering black.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

great job on the stones I too like the dirty bird that cracked me up!!!!!


----------



## Fright Yard (Jul 12, 2006)

YES! I went to Ross this morning to see my wife and what was there on the shelf! some cool statues for real cheap, I got a pig,cat, a frog with angel wings and a regular looking bull frog. I'm gonna make these ones into new animal tombstones. I'll post them once they're done.


----------



## Fright Yard (Jul 12, 2006)

*more*


----------



## Fright Yard (Jul 12, 2006)

*more*


----------



## Fright Yard (Jul 12, 2006)

*and more*


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

oooo you put a 10/31 date on one. How come I never thought to do that? Now I know what to do with this stone I am working on.


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Wow they all look great. I am not useing one store bought stone this year. I gave them all to my neighbore to put in there yard. Great job.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Those are all really great! I love the owl!


----------

